# Walmart Sea-Life Plants Live Lily Aquarium Bulbs



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

While at walmart I purchased one of these today and was wondering if anyone has had luck with these and if so what is the best possible way to grow them? Are they good with betta? Angel Fish? And Cories? (These fish are not all in the same tank just trying to figure out which tank would be best for it) 
<http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sea-Life-Plants-Aquarium-Live-Lilly-Bulbs-Pets-1-ct/10403220?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews>


----------



## Sub Zer0 (Sep 22, 2012)

they are good with any type of freshwater fish, but none of my bulbs ever grew.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't get that exact brand, but the ones I got at Petsmart grew very well


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought two packets from walmart, a lily one and regular. The lillies never grew. I had one plant grow from the others.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well they say they are guaranteed so if there were ones that didn't sprout I would mail them in. I put the lily bulb in last night and it sunk by this morning. I hope it blooms.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought both the lily bulbs and apogenton bulbs from Walmart in my tank - all of them were duds. I plan on sending them back and hope the new ones I get actually sprout!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Ditto here with the lily bulbs being duds.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Got the ones from petco with zero luck. I've bought them 4 different times and never had a single one sprout


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never tried those.... tell us how they grow!


----------



## Spacebug75 (Sep 15, 2012)

I got a pack from petco and one pack from walmart. I can't remember what the varieties were. I had one sprout from the walmart pack and two out of the petco pack sprouted.

Once they sprout, they grow really well!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I've gotten a few different bulb packs from both Walmart and Petco, with mixed results. The andropogeton bulbs seem to do better than the lilies, at least in my experience. I've heard that these companies are really good at sending you new bulbs if you send them your duds with a copy of the receipts, and that the new bulbs are often way more successful than the originals since they're fresh and haven't been sitting on a shelf in questionable conditions for an unknown period of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

pittipuppylove said:


> I've gotten a few different bulb packs from both Walmart and Petco, with mixed results. The andropogeton bulbs seem to do better than the lilies, at least in my experience. I've heard that these companies are really good at sending you new bulbs if you send them your duds with a copy of the receipts, and that the new bulbs are often way more successful than the originals since they're fresh and haven't been sitting on a shelf in questionable conditions for an unknown period of time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. I'm hoping this lily bulb grows but if not after 30 days I'll go ahead and mail it back in. Thanks


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I have never tried the Walmart plants but I got the most adorable plant ever on Aquabid its a Banana plant and I just love it. After it was in QT for 10 days I put it in my tank and within 3 days it grew the biggest leaf which has a beautiful pattern on it and the shape is also beautiful . Not sure if places like Petco or Petsmart have them but if you can get one you should !!! Perseus also enjoys relaxing under it and or top of the biggest leaf. It was only 2.65 best plant ever. I also got a Ultra Sun light bulb 6500K from Amazon and wow its sure is working great so far my plants seem to be loving it.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool idea! I didn't know banana plants could grow completely in water...


----------

